# S2 bin... 400lm @ 1A :)



## TeK (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think this has been posted yet:
http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1254314703656


----------



## Marduke (Oct 1, 2009)

It was posted in the XPG thread yesterday.


----------



## TeK (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Hugo2x (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to hear some more info on these LEDs too!


----------



## Marduke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hugo2x said:


> I want to hear some more info on these LEDs too!



There is a HUGE XP-G thread with TONS of info.


----------



## balou (Dec 2, 2009)

S2 bin... *fainting*









... 
C'mon Cree, that's really unfair. Your competition will now definitely have big problems keeping up. And all flashaholics who just got a Quark with XP-G R5 will soon have to buy a new model soon...

Also interesting is the fact they mention 4sevens in their press release. Looks like they like him as a partner - he makes good advertisement for them, and now in turn they support him with their newest gadgets. I understand now how he got hold of those XP-G R4s for the titanium lights way before everyone else...

Funny thing is also that statement supposedly from David. It looks like some smarmy advertising blurb. But... as we know, it's true. I thought I could say for some time that my D10 Q5 was a top-of-the-line flashlight considering efficiency. But it's reaching obsolescence faster than I'm comfortable with.

Does this whole post sound like an ad too? Yeah, probably. If I had the money, I'd buy Cree stock. I know some of you already did.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Neutral and warm white XP-G's by end of Calendar year 2009! I like the sound of that!! I do NOT like the sound of having to replace all my quarks!!


----------



## Linger (Dec 2, 2009)

well, you don't _have_ to replace the emitter.
When the newer / more efficient come out, you have the _option_ of sticking with the older inferior or modifying and modernizing. Can we be positive about this?


----------



## NoFair (Dec 3, 2009)

Warm white x-pgs are probably what I'm most exited about. Most of my Seoul lights will be modded


----------



## Hugo2x (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not pulling the trigger on any new lights till I see some S2's or and updated XRE LED.


----------

